# VW OEM USB adapter from TM Tuning?



## rmedelko (Jan 15, 2007)

Has anyone installed the VW OEM USB adapter from TM Tuning in a North American Jetta Mk 5?
See product description at
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1711


----------



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just saw this on tmtuning... any idea if it installs into a mkiv?


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

it says golf/gti 5 if you actually read it...


----------

